

Show HN: FolioSpace.me - a portfolio for hackers to show what they make - scosman

I built FolioSpace after I tried to create a portfolio of my work, but found that all the existing sites focused on photographers/artists. A few friends had hacked together personal “project sites” using WordPress, but it was far from ideal and a pain to set up.<p>After thinking about it, I realized how interesting it would be to have “who made that?” data publicly accessible (similar to IMDB or GitHub, but for anything), so I built FolioSpace.me. I focused on making it easy to embed  images/video/music using image/youtube search. It also allows you to tag co-workers/contributors.<p>Here’s my portfolio as an example: http://foliospace.me/scosman<p>Share some projects and let me know what you think! Thanks!<p>Note: I heard about geekli.st after I was 95% done. It’s cool, but I think FolioSpace is very different beast.
======
scosman
Clickable links: <http://foliospace.me> and <http://foliospace.me/scosman>

------
pookk
I was just looking for something like this! The tagging of contributors
feature is really neat too. Anyhow, it'd be really nice if I can edit the
order of the projects listed.

~~~
scosman
I'll definitely be adding this. One of many "I'll do it soon" items.

